# This is... The best puppy face I have ever seen.



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

If only I could perfect the art of this face like this puppy.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like the "uh oh I just did a very bad thing" face.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My youngest daughter had that face perfected. We called it her puppy face!:biggrin:


----------

